# Recent Lab work does it look good?



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

I have a heart doctor now and he did a stress test on me put me on a low dose blood pressure medicine but he was reading my blood results from my primary doctor and said I am on to much thyroid medicine I told him my thyroid doctor has changed the dosage many times but my numbers just don't want to change. So he was concerned and said she's probably not running these other test on you so I will.

My TSH is 0.08 L it's in red ( In April my TSH was 0.03 )

T4, FREE is 1.0 range 0.8-1.8 ng/dL

T3, FREE is 2.6 range 2.3-4.2 pg/mL


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's interesting that your TSH is so low but your free t4 and free t3 are showing more hypo.

What medication(s) are you on again? Did you take the meds before you had your blood drawn?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Did you take your medications close to your lab draw?

It is odd for TSH to be so low with somewhat hypo FT-4 and FT-3. You likely have stimulating antibodies suppressing your TSH. I have them and run little to no TSH with 3/4 range labs.


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

I didn't my meds before the test, I'm on Levothyroxine 50mg I take 2 so it's 100mgs then on Sunday I only take 1 pill. I also take Liothyronine 5mgs 2 times a day. I'm also on 2 other meds but it's not for my thyroid it's Losartan pot 25mgs and Bupropion 150 mgs. The Levothroxine doesn't have the dye in it I'm wondering if that's my problem when I first started on it I had the dye in it but after I took the radiation pill when I took the medicine I would swell up so she changed it to the nondye one (my pharmacist said I was weird because I don't take the pill with the dye in it).


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you ever had a TSI test ?

Is this the first lab you have had with such a low TSH result?

What does your doctor say about your most recent lab results ?


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

I don't know what a TSI test is. My heart doctor hasn't called to tell me the results or what he thinks I seen the results online.

This has been my TSH

12/14 it was 1.23

1/16 it was 117.80

3/16 it was 0.27

5/16 it was 0.02

9/16 it was 0.02

12/16 it was 0.06

1/17 it was 0.11

4/17 it was 0.03

6/17 it was 0.08


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Did they remove the entire thyroid?

You likely have stimulating antibodies ( graves) and your FT-4 and FT-3 are definitely in a hypo state.

Research TBll antibodies so you can ask your doctor to run them. I bet they are high which would explain your low TSH and hypo FT-4 and FT-3.


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes my whole thyroid was removed in Nov 2015 I had papillary thyroid cancer. Before that I didn't have anything wrong well not that blood work showed anyway. Doctors have always checked my thyroid through blood work because I have puffy eyes, 12/14 is the first time I seen a endocrinologist because few months before is when I had an MRI done on my neck and the person who read my MRI suggested I have my thyroid look at. My endocrinologist the last 2 times I saw her said I have a nodule again she checks by ultrasound I told my primary doctor about this because I think it's weird to have a nodule again and my endo said it's tiny and just not doing anything about it. My primary doctor said why would she wait to let it grow? I said I don't know she's the doctor so she had me do a CT scan and they called me back and said all clear. The last 2 times my endo measured a nodule so I don't know what to think.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> The last 2 times my endo measured a nodule so I don't know what to think.


I'm confused - your currently having nodules measured without a thyroid??


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You might want to find out if you have nodules in your thyroid bed or if they are lymph nodes that are enlarged.

Nodules in your thyroid bed might explain the weird lab results. But if either case you want to follow them.


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

Yes my endo said I had a nodule she said it was tiny (my other nodules were tiny) where she was measuring it was close to where my thyroid was. I was suppose to see my endo next month but they canceled and my next appointment with her isn't until October. I'm a weird case have been since birth any doctor I have says I'm their weirdest case last time I seen my endo I told her I'm still taking naps still tired have no energy she said to me you have any suggestions because I don't know what else to do for you. I was born with a low white blood count was in and out of the hospital for years then one day around 4 years old it went away doctors never knew what was causing the low white blood count.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Are they only running TSH when they do labs?


----------

